# tegu attacks



## jjollie (Mar 15, 2009)

my tegu has started to go into attack mode at me and I am REALLY MAD and about ready to go into KILL mode has anyone else had this problem if let me know before I show him whose boss...............


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like you have a trust issue with your tegu, don't fight with him, it will only make him trust you less. It is all about building trust with your tegu, not demanding him to be tame.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 15, 2009)

No offense, but I don't think it's appropriate to be upset with an animal for doing what's instinctual. You need to slowly build the trust up with him. For example, if he is in a hide box, don't open the box and take him out. Let him come to you. Try ignoring him when he is out and then he will be more interested in you and come over to you.

If you man-handle him or anything to show him whose boss, you risk jeopardizing any chance of establishing a relationship with him. Also - you could end up hurting him and he may drop his tail or something.


----------



## Schnab (Mar 15, 2009)

All animals have instinct. Us as humans, have the tendency to take animals from the wild and domesticate them. But you can't take an animals' instinct away. Now I don't know what it did in it's "attack mode", but when a tegu is at a young age, they are prey to other larger animals. It attacking you, was probably self defence since there is no trust bond between you two yet, and if you "show it who's boss" there will never be. If you would of properly done your homework, you'd know that it takes alot of time and patience to gain trust from a tegu and the last thing you wanna do is use force. Getting bit or scratched is all part of reptile keeping. If you own snakes, expect to get bit at some point in time. So whatever it was your tegu did that you didn't like, suck it up, and work on building trust.


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 15, 2009)

hey y dont u set ur tegu down and have a nice chat and tell him/her how u feel but dont yell just b nice and calm works for me all the time :-D


----------

